# Will Kindle Fire cut back on Kindle Readers?



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

The Kindle Fire seems pretty popular now. I like mine.

Do you think that the Fire sales will cut into the Kindle ereaders sales?

I think people will read more with the ereaders, but some first time buyers may go for the Fire. If they don't have an ereader then they may not read as much on their device.

Hopefully they keep on reading.

What do you think?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Partially, yes, I do think the Fire will cut into some Kindle reader sales. If I was considering a $149 eReader vs the $199 Fire, it would be a no-brainer to get one device that can do more then just reading ebooks. At the same time, there are probably quite a few people who have jumped on the ereader bandwagon with the $79 Kindle. The low ereader price should keep Kindles around for quite a bit longer.

I do a lot of things on my tablet. From reading (and interacting on) forums, web browsing, twitter, to reading magazines, blogs and news, having color content is great. I still prefer reading ebooks on my K3, though.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Many people still like a dedicated e-Reader.....and many of us do not want to give up e-Ink.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Until they come up with a colour e-ink screen that can do everything a back-lit screen can do, then I think there will be a market for dedicated mono e-ink ereaders.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I didn't phrase my first message right 

I actually meant to say, do you thing the Kindle *Books* sales might suffer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lambert said:


> I didn't phrase my first message right
> 
> I actually meant to say, do you thing the Kindle *Books* sales might suffer.


No. I think there is still a huge market for devices that are just for reading. . . .and those people will still buy books.

PLUS some of the people who got Fires figuring they're more for music, videos and games, may, in fact, actually buy a few books too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now that I have added a Kindle Fire to my K2, I don't think I have slowed down in either reading or "purchasing" ebooks.

Just sayin.....


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Lambert said:


> I didn't phrase my first message right
> 
> I actually meant to say, do you thing the Kindle *Books* sales might suffer.


I figure just the opposite. I bought a Fire. The wife liked it but isn't interested in all the 'extra stuff, just the books' . So we now have a Touch as well. With Amazon's push for 'reasonable pricing' I should think sales would boom. WIth my iphone I wondered how anyone could make money selling 99 cent apps. Then when I saw Doodle Jump had sold more than a million and Angry Birds is way above that I realized low cost products that cost little to publish have a great future. Small margin, large volume large profits. I've bought a number of $1 to $3 Kindle books but no $15 books for those I'll wait for the library to get it.


----------



## OutdoorWriter (Mar 4, 2011)

If you primarily read books then the E Ink Kindles are far superior to LCD computer screens such as the Fire. As a writer, I often spend the morning writing and by lunchtime sometimes have a "computer headache." When I read a novel on my Touch over lunch, the computer headache goes away.

That said, I have a Fire for reading color magazines, etc. The great thing is that you don't have to choose- for less than $300 you can have both.


----------

